# A57 wide angle for interior Architecture



## MetroRuss (May 30, 2013)

Hello.
I am wondering if any of you alpha fans take real estate photos?

My silent partner (wife) wants me to strongly consider a used lens.

Most of the properties I foresee shooting are condos and under 5000sqft houses.

Any suggestions for something around $400


----------



## Designer (May 30, 2013)

How on earth did you convince your wife to be your silent partner?

Sorry, I can't recommend a Sony/Minolta lens for you, but I agree with the boss; you should look for a used lens.  Lenses can hold up for a long time, barring mishandling.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 30, 2013)

My suggestion: Tamron SP AF 10-24mm F3.5-4.5 Di-II LD Aspherical IF B001 lens for Sony Alpha - Minolta camera mount


----------



## Nervine (May 31, 2013)

Tonika 11-16mm F2.8? May be just outside of price range.


----------



## DSRay (May 31, 2013)

Just make absolutely sure you can buy on condition you find it acceptable and when you get the lens shoot a bunch of test shots at all f stops.  I went through 2 new sigma 10-20mm lenses which had terrible distortion before finally accepting one.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 31, 2013)

Dont go cheap for business purposes. If this is for business it should pay for itself.


----------



## MetroRuss (May 31, 2013)

Hi all,.

Thanks for all the fantastic advice. It looks like Im researching tokina 11-16. Sigma 10-20 f3.5 and tamron 10-24.

I do 360 panos with a samyang 8mm fisheye as well. 

I hope I can earn enough to upgrade to a full frame........lol dreading it but it will be better equipment hehe.

Thanks again everyone!!!!

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Nervine (May 31, 2013)

I have theTamron and really enjoy it. However I need a 2 upgrade to faster glass and have seen some good reviews for the Tonika 10-16mm. Just need to research on prices for myself.


----------



## MetroRuss (Jun 1, 2013)

Designer said:


> How on earth did you convince your wife to be your silent partner?
> 
> Sorry, I can't recommend a Sony/Minolta lens for you, but I agree with the boss; you should look for a used lens.  Lenses can hold up for a long time, barring mishandling.



Lol silent partner I wish hehe.
I can't determine what would be the best lense in regards to quality and meet my criterias but I have always agreed with you get what you pay for so I am going to set up a meeting with my partner to negotiate the budget lol.

Ty for your advice.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 1, 2013)

MetroRuss said:
			
		

> It looks like Im researching tokina 11-16. Sigma 10-20 f3.5 and tamron 10-24.



A-mount lens database (lenses for Minolta and Sony DSLR cameras)


----------



## MetroRuss (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the link!!

I think I like the tokina 11-16


----------



## skieur (Jun 11, 2013)

Real Estate photography in my area of eastern Canada is done with medium format digital and virtual reality tour software.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 11, 2013)

MetroRuss said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > How on earth did you convince your wife to be your silent partner?
> ...



For another $200 you can buy brand new on a sigma 10-20 f3.5. You can get the sigma 10-20 f4-5.6 for about $475. The 10-20 f4-5.6 would be fine for what you are needing since it would mostly be tripod work anyway so you would not really need the f3.5.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 11, 2013)

or you can get it here for $399 and no shipping cost. 

Sigma 10 20mm F 4 5 6 EX DC HSM Lens Canon Nikon Pentax or Sony Alpha | eBay


----------



## MetroRuss (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi guys thanks for the replies. Much appreciated. I think am going to save up and buy a new tokina or good used one that I can try before I buy. Have great weekend.


----------

